# Fuente de alimentacion regulable.



## Rentero (Sep 3, 2007)

Hola.

Mañana tengo previsto hacer esta fuente de alimentación, solo me faltan un par de componentes, pero como soy un principiante tengo un par de dudas que quiero resolver antes de armarla.

Tengo un transformador de 220V a 24V de 1.5 Amp, no influye para nada que use ese en vez del de 1A del circuito ¿no?

Aunque si quiero aprovechar ese 1.5A en la fuente tengo que sustituir el LM317 por el LM350 ¿verdad? ¿O hay algún otro que pueda usar para esos 1.5A?

Y como quiero usar la fuente para electrolizar el agua tengo miedo de quemarla , asi que he pensado que podría ponerle un fusible para no quemarla pero no se donde tendria que colocarlo para su correcto funcionamiento y ¿tendria que ser un fusible de 1.5A? ¿O podría llegar a ser de 2A?

Esas son mis dudas a ver si alguien me echa una mano


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

1) El transformador no influye.
2) Si quieres mas corriente cambia el regulador.
3) El LM317 o el LM350 tienen proteccion interna contra cortocircuitos, sobrecarga o sobretemperatura.
4) Si quieres como seguridad extra coloca un fusible de 1 o 1,25 A a la salida del regulador.


----------



## Rentero (Sep 3, 2007)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta Fogonazo 

Entonces, si coloco ese fusible de 1.5A a la salida del regulador y supongamos que por error uso la fuente para alimentar un circuito que consume 3 o 4 Amp lo unico que pasará es que el fusible se quemará(no se si se dice que se "quemará") ¿No se causarán otros daños no? Lo único que tendré que hacer para volver a usarla es colocar un fusible nuevo ¿verdad?

Y ahora viene otra pregunta que creo que os vais a reir pero tenga que hacerla...

Mi transformador tiene dos secundarios (24V - 0V) ¿si los uno entre si(creo que se dice en paralelo) no obtendré 3 Amp de salida no?

Se que son cosas disparatadas pero soy así de inculto :/


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2007)

¿ Cuantos cables tiene tu transformador de secundario ?


----------



## Rentero (Sep 3, 2007)

Mi transformador tiene 7 patillas.

3 Arriba: 0V 125V 220V
4 Abajo: 0V 24V 0V 24V

Lo que pregunto es si uniendo las de abajo dos a dos(0 con 0, 24 con 24), tendria 3 Amp.


----------



## JV (Sep 3, 2007)

Rentero dijo:
			
		

> Aunque si quiero aprovechar ese 1.5A en la fuente tengo que sustituir el LM317 por el LM350 ¿verdad? ¿O hay algún otro que pueda usar para esos 1.5A?



El LM317 es de 1.5A, claro esta que bien disipado. Respecto a usar el LM350, algunos compañeros comentaron tener problemas, no soportan un cortocircuito o no regulan bien, evidentemente son falsificaciones que han entrado en el mercado.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

En teoria se pueden conectar los secundarios en paralelo (0 con 0 y 24 con 24) pero antes de hacerlo hay que tomar recaudos.
Pimero conectas entre si las patas que dicen 0.
Enciendes el transformador y mide que tension tienes ENTRE las patas que dicen 24.
Si el multimetro te indica menos de 0,5 vamos bien, si te indica cualquier otra cosa vamos MAL. Si te indica 48 V indica que los bobinados estan en contraface y habra que invertir uno respecto al otro.
MIde y comenta que paso


----------



## jona (Sep 4, 2007)

hola
por lo menos yo he tenido mala experiencia con el regulador lm 350 y el lm 338,y lo he comprado varias veces hasta que me dejo el bolsillo flaco, cosa que a varios compañeros les paso tambien.
por eso en mi fuente he de colocar dos lm 317t en paralelo y se soluciono el problema.
obviamente quizas hayan entrado modelos de reguladores 350 y 338 falsificados y demas,pero me ha dejado un mal sabor,perder tiempo en ellos y sobre todo dinero.
en cuanto agregar un fusible a la salida,no es la proteccion mas eficiente pero es algo por lo menos,en algunos casos el fusible se abre,cuando el transistor o regulador ya se quemo internamente.
ademas de tener que renovarlo cada vez que cometas un error improvisto.

saludos


----------



## Rentero (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola. Gracias a todos por responder 

Dentro de un rato bajo a la tienda a por el 317 para comenzar con el montaje.

¿El fusible no es fiable para proteger el transformador?
Mi principal preocupacion es proteger el transformador porque me costo bastante dinero , el resto del circuito es relativamente barato...¿Cómo podría protegerlo de la forma más fiable posible?


----------



## Rentero (Sep 4, 2007)

Holas de nuevo.

Conecto el transformador a la red electrica domiciliaria y uno 0V con 0V, con el multímetro me da una lectura de 0,00 entre las patillas 24V y 24V.

Si no uno 0V con 0V me da una lectura de 0,06 aprox. entre 0V y 24V.

¿Qué quiere decir todo esto?


----------



## Rentero (Sep 4, 2007)

Holas.

Ya lo he montado en el protoboard y funciona perfectamente. No he unido los secundarios.

El único inconveniente que le veo es que es muy sensible a la hora de cambiar el voltaje. Cuesta mucho trabajo regular la salida a 5V, por ejemplo, hay que estar jugando entre 4.80V y 5.20V aprox.

Estoy usando un potenciómetro de 2K ¿Cómo podría hacer que no fuera tan sensible? ¿Un potenciómetro de menos resistividad me ayudaría? Si es así...¿Tendría que cambiar algo del circuito?

Gracias por leerme


----------



## jona (Sep 4, 2007)

hola
quizas estes usando un potenciometro logaritmico,que tiene saltos en el valor ohmico(1,2,3,4,5,6,10,15,20 etc.), mientras que un potenciometro lineal,varia su valor ohmico de 1 en 1 osea 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 etc.
otra posibilidad seria comprar un potenciometro multivueltas,para poder ajustar mas exactamente la tension de salida.
en el diagrama que utilice yo para armar mi fuente,que parte de este mismo diagrama exactamente es potenciometro es de 10 k.
echale un vistazo a esta publicacion que deje en el foro...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-regulable-9577/

en cuanto a el fusible para proteger el transformadorr, un fusible en la entrada(primario) y la salida(secundario)lograra aunque sea que no se te queme el bobinado...
saludos...


----------



## Rentero (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola.

No creo que el mio sea logarítmico porque, aunque tardo mucho tiempo, al final consigo el valor que quiero.

Alomejor lo que ami me hace falta es eso que comentas de un potenciómetro multivuelta, pero me surgen un par de dudas.
1)En el circuito que estoy usando ¿da igual el valor del potenciómetro? o ¿De que depende?

2) ¿Como puedo poner un LED que indique que la fuente está encendida? Al variar el voltaje no puedo ponerlo al final porque se quemaría, entonces no se donde debo colocarlo y como.(A lo mejor con un 7805 y una resistencia podría, pero donde debo colocarlo?

Gracias


----------



## jona (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola colega, pone una resistencia despues del capacitor primario, de un 1K, y un 1/4 de watt, entre (positivo y masa).
Por lo del potenciometro ubicale un multivueltas, o sin fin.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

Hola, disculpen que me meta, si me dejan voy a terminar con lo que empece: 
Rentero, si no encontraste tension entre los terminales de 24 V no habra problema en conectarlos en paralelo.
Sigan con lo suyo 

Saludos

Edit.: si quieres bajar un poco la sensibilidad aumenta el valor del potenciometro y la resistencia, por ejemplo multiplica ambos por 2 (Potenciometro 5 KOhm y res. 270 Ohm)


----------



## Rentero (Sep 4, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo a ambos.

Entonces para tener 3Amp puedo conectar los secundarios en paralelo y supongo que el único cambio que tengo que hacer es el LM317 por el LM350 ¿no? o sería mejor que pusiera 2 LM317 en paralelo ¿es pósible?

Como quiero poder regular el voltaje desde fuera supongo que aumentaré el valor de las resistencias para bajar la sensibilidad 

El otro tema que no he comprendido, es el de poner un simple LED que indique que el circuito está ON :S

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2007)

1) Transformador con secundarios en paralelo = +++ Amperes
2) Prueba con los valores que te pase, la idea del potenciometro multivuelta tambien es buena
3) Poner led: del positivo del rectificador (Antes del regulador) resistencia de 1000 al anodo del led, catodo del led a negativo del rectificador.


----------



## Rentero (Sep 8, 2007)

Bueno pues gracias a todos 

Ya está funcionando correctamente, con menos sensibilidad. Ahora solo me queda intentar hacer el circuito impreso, a ver que me sale


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 26, 2007)

El modo de regular tu voltaje es tan simple como utilizar un 2n3055 y un lm317 con un resistor variable.

Hay infinidad de diagramas por apartados de esta web. Tendras 19Vcc. exactos y sin rizado,  y si además deseas proteger la fuente electrónicamente, puedes usar unos pequeños transistores y hecho. Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 26, 2007)

¿Para poner un fusible antes del transformador, para proteger el bobinado, como se calcula el calibre del mismo? O sea supongamso un transformador de 220 a 24 V con 1,5 A de salida, ¿cual es la corriente de entrada?
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2007)

Segun tu consumo 24V 1,5 A son 36 W, pero eso es en el secunadario sobre el primario tendras algo mas (Por el consumo propio del transformador y sus perdidas) y ademas tienes el pico de corriente de carga del capacitor al momento del encendido.
Suponiendo un consumo de 100 W total en primario con la alimentacion de 220V sera un fusible de 0,5 A.


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 26, 2007)

En mi pais solo puedo encontrar transformadores de 12V con tres terminales: comun 12v, -12v pero queria tener voltaje negativo tambien utilizando el lm337 pero entonces necesitaria una fuente: comun 24v,24v. Podria tomar dos transformadores de 12V y juntar sus dos comunes para hacer: comun, 24V,-24?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Con un transformador de 12 0 12 VCA consigues (Rectificando correctamente) +- 17VCC.
Con este esquema obtienes tensiones pos. y neg. de un transformador con punto medio.


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 27, 2007)

Mi pregunta es si puedo obtener 24 y -24 con dos transformadores de 12V


----------

